

How to overcome Tech ADD - rjmarvin
http://sdt.bz/66399

======
doubt_me
Tech ADD barley even scratches the surface of the bigger problem.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX78iKhInsc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX78iKhInsc)

